# X-RAY - MAC Face Chart



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Got this one done a few weeks ago but never got around to posting it.




























FACE:
"GALA" by ProFACE
MAC Pigment - Knight Divine
NYC powder eyeliner/shadow - Black

EYES:
MAC black liquid liner
NYC powder eyeliner/shadow - black

LIPS:
Mehron grease makeup crayon - White
Mehron grease makeup crayon - Black
MAC Pigment - Knight Divine


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW! Do you have your eyes open in the last one? I can hardly see them. Love the look, but I worked in X-ray and I'm fond of skeletons. And with my last name being Skelton, you found my soft spot with this one. Really makes your neck look thin as a bone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, MM!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Again, that's a great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool, you have a real talent, great job!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome. Love the detail on the teeth. that really 'sells" it


----------

